# How to double the value of a watch....



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

How to double the value of a watch........Simply fit a new strap and battery:




























The watch in question is the now famous (infamous?) German WW2 Navigator homage, bought from this very forum for the princely sum of a tenner :laugh:

And the strap is a nice quality thick rubber Invicta, also from here, which finishes the watch off nicely I think :thumbsup: OK, it might not be correct for the period, but I can live with that....

Anyone else out there got a strap that's probably worth more than the watch it is fitted to...?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I just put a new movement in this stunner, and the strap is still worth more than the watch










but being a Leicester fan I like it! and having never done a full quartz movement swap it was good to learn on. Price of the quartz movement.... £1.49 plus VAT


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Come on Leicester!!! :yahoo:

[IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG]


----------

